# Prometheus



## Chemster (Mar 23, 2012)

Ridley Scott's return to the Alien universe and damn does it look good!







We in the UK get it a week before the Yanks too!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 23, 2012)

if you're not a bit excited about this movie, you need your soul examined.


----------



## Reno (Mar 23, 2012)

You are not the only one who is excited. There are two threads already:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/prometheus.286210/
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/ridley-scott-to-direct-alien-prequel.224210/


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 23, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> if you're not a bit excited about this movie, you need your soul examined.


 
I have been bitten thrice now by piss-poor Alien sequels and I refuse to be excited at all.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 23, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I have been bitten thrice now by piss-poor Alien sequels and I refuse to be excited at all.


 
I hope you're referring to Alien3, Alien Resurrection and Alien vs Predator, and not Aliens.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 23, 2012)

Of course. Aliens isn't anything like as good as Alien but it's head and shoulders above the horrors that followed.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 23, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I hope you're referring to Alien3, Alien Resurrection and Alien vs Predator, and not Aliens.


 
Alien Resurrection is alright, I think he's talking about Alien vs Predator Requim


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 23, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Alien Resurrection is alright


 
Surely not.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 23, 2012)

I hated Resurrection. Interesting idea but shit film.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 23, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Surely not.


Not a patch on the earlier films but good enough.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 23, 2012)

I liked the proper Giger-esque imagery when they show the failed attempts to split Ripley from the alien.  The rest was pretty meh.


----------



## Chemster (Mar 23, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I liked the proper Giger-esque imagery when they show the failed attempts to split Ripley from the alien. The rest was pretty meh.


 
The architecture in Prometheus is straight out of Geiger, in fact the 'temple' that get's discovered is a blatant rip off of the Harkonnen castle design Geiger did for Scott's aborted Dune movie.


----------



## Chemster (Mar 23, 2012)

Reno said:


> You are not the only one who is excited. There are two threads already:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/prometheus.286210/
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/ridley-scott-to-direct-alien-prequel.224210/


 
Oops sorry! Hadn't taken the time to scan through the forum, my bad!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2012)

Reno said:


> You are not the only one who is excited. There are two threads already:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/prometheus.286210/
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/ridley-scott-to-direct-alien-prequel.224210/


 
The more the merrier!


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Mar 24, 2012)

Chemster said:


> The architecture in Prometheus is straight out of Geiger, in fact the 'temple' that get's discovered is a blatant rip off of the Harkonnen castle design Geiger did for Scott's aborted Dune movie.









Harkonnen castle ^......................................................... "Temple" in Prometheus ^


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 24, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Of course. Aliens isn't anything like as good as Alien but it's head and shoulders above the horrors that followed.


 
Have a box set thingy of Alien with about 3 hours or so of documentary going into the making of it.........very absorbing.......

watch it every now and again and it's so good.........fab cast doesn't hurt neither


----------



## Chemster (Mar 24, 2012)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Harkonnen castle ^......................................................... "Temple" in Prometheus ^


 
Such a shame Sir Ridley didn't get to do Dune in conjunction with Giger designing the sets, he's one of the few directors that could have done it justice. C'est la vie.


----------



## Reno (Mar 24, 2012)

Chemster said:


> Such a shame Sir Ridley didn't get to do Dune in conjunction with Giger designing the sets, he's one of the few directors that could have done it justice. C'est la vie.


 

I'm glad Scott did Alien instead and I doubt that Dune would have been as good a film. It's a difficult book to adapt and Lynch should have been a great choice. I'm sure had that film got stuck in the development stage, people would have said that it would have been great. The Jodorowsky Dune, which was the first adaptation attempt that faltered, is the one I would have liked to see. It would have been batshit crazy and it would have starred Charlotte Rampling, my favourite actress.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 24, 2012)

i thought you meant the book about robert oppenheimer.


----------



## METH LAB (Mar 25, 2012)

promethus..prometh-us.. give us lots of prometh?


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 25, 2012)

meeth


----------



## mack (Apr 17, 2012)

http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/17/2954457/prometheus-video-david-michael-fassbender


----------



## Chemster (Apr 17, 2012)

mack said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/17/2954457/prometheus-video-david-michael-fassbender


 
Some nice foreshadowing going on in that viral.

David8 talking about undertaking actions that humans may find distressing or unethical and then being shown contemplating and smelling the lilies - traditionally a flower associated with death and funereal rites.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 18, 2012)

The appearance of care by a (self-admittedly) unethical machine...a film in itself.   Crying when talking about war and poverty as programmed.

Looking good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2012)

Really nice!


----------



## Reno (Apr 18, 2012)

It just gets better with every re-posting.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 18, 2012)

its only three posts above


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 18, 2012)

https://www.weylandindustries.com/site/david


----------



## Firky (Apr 18, 2012)

I haven't seen any of this viral advertising, save for the TED lecture. Largely because I would rather know nothing about the film and for everything to be new and a surprise... but I am worried. All this viral advertising and hype so often leads to a very mediocre (and often shite) film. I am also worried that this film is going to be some PG rated wank.

Perhaps it is just cynicism but I don't know... something tells me that Alien fans are going to be disappointed. 

Hopefully I am wrong and it's going to be as good as the first two if not better, shit, if it's as good as the third I'll be chuffed!


----------



## Firky (Apr 18, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> https://www.weylandindustries.com/site/david


 
http://sarifindustries.com/experienceaugmentation/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> its only three posts above


 
Ah didn't see that as it wasn't a video embed...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2012)

firky said:


> I haven't seen any of this viral advertising, save for the TED lecture. Largely because I would rather know nothing about the film and for everything to be new and a surprise... but I am worried. All this viral advertising and hype so often leads to a very mediocre (and often shite) film. I am also worried that this film is going to be some PG rated wank.
> 
> Perhaps it is just cynicism but I don't know... something tells me that Alien fans are going to be disappointed.
> 
> Hopefully I am wrong and it's going to be as good as the first two if not better, shit, if it's as good as the third I'll be chuffed!


 
The 'viral' video campaign is brilliantly done but yeah it leads to be concerned the film might not be all that. I mean it wouldn't the first time Scott has done a pile of shit either...


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 18, 2012)

Chemster said:


>



Guy Pearce doing an impression of Eddie Izzard doing an impression of James Mason.


----------



## Firky (Apr 18, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The 'viral' video campaign is brilliantly done but yeah it leads to be concerned the film might not be all that. I mean it wouldn't the first time Scott has done a pile of shit either...


 
Cloverfield, an example of the viral ads being ebtter than the film


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2012)

firky said:


> Cloverfield, an example of the viral ads being ebtter than the film


 
Cloverfield was a good example of what a real viral ad campaign is.


----------



## Chemster (Apr 18, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I mean it wouldn't the first time Scott has done a pile of shit either...


 
True. But when he's done sci-fi he's been pretty much on the ball in the past.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2012)

Chemster said:


> True. But when he's done sci-fi he's been pretty much on the ball in the past.


 
In the past...


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 18, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Cloverfield was a good example of what a real viral ad campaign is.


 
But "The Blair Witch Project" did it better.

(Still looking forward to Prometheus though! )


----------



## Firky (Apr 18, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Cloverfield was a good example of what a real viral ad campaign is.


 
I love Bees was better I thought


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 19, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> But "The Blair Witch Project" did it better.
> 
> (Still looking forward to Prometheus though! )


...and the last broadcast and cannibal holocaust did "found footage" better than Blair Witch


----------



## Reno (Apr 19, 2012)

Pseudopsycho said:


> ...and the last broadcast and cannibal holocaust did "found footage" better than Blair Witch


 

Is that the "It came first so it must be better" rule ?

The "found footage" in Cannibal Holocaust wasn't really that well executed. How are going to convince anybody that you've documentary footage when the actors are all poorly dubbed (and that goes for the Italian version as well). And you really think the low rent The Last Broadcast, which lazily broke with it's documentary conceit was a better example of the found footage genre ? The only reason this flick got any attention was because of the success of Blair Witch. Otherwise nobody would have seen or talked about it.

Blair Witch was overhyped and not that great, but it executed its documentary conceit extremely well.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 19, 2012)

> Is that the "It came first so it must be better" rule ?


 Not at all I much prefer Cronenberg's Fly, Carpenter's Thing and Oz's Little Shop of Horrors (off the top of my head). 

I mention Cannibal Holocaust because although dated now it was at the time groundbreaking, not only in the concept of found footage but in the marketing of the film. The effects and found footage were so convincing that the director was almost prosecuted for the "deaths" of his stars - who had gone low-profile around the release of the film as a condition of their roles.  Also you call The Last Broadcast "low rent" but Blair witch didn't have much of a budget did it? I preferred the Last Broadcast and it got talked about after Blair Witch because it was simply better (not that it was a cinematic masterpiece by any stretch of the imagination)  and not completely undermined by the hysterical hype surrounding Blair.


----------



## Reno (Apr 19, 2012)

There are a few of the later found footage horror films which I like far better than Cannibal Holocaust, The Last Broadcast or Blair Witch, like for instance the [REC] films and Troll Hunter. I don't care how goundbreaking Cannibal Holocaust was. It's still racist, misogynist, animal snuff crap and all it did was to combine two Italian exploitation genres, the cannibal film and the Mondo movie. The later also frequently consisted of a lot of fake footage passing as documentary, so it wasn't that groundbreaking.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 19, 2012)

I love the Rec films so I tip my hat to you.I thought diary of the dead was done well too-  I've yet to see Troll hunter but it's on my to watch list. I saw CH as an anti-American colonialism piece, with the true victims being the natives provoked by the arrogant and culturally ignorant film makers. It's an expoitation flick but it's a completely different beast to cannibal ferox or cannibal apocalypse (feat John "Nightmare on Elm Street/Enter the Dragon" Saxon  .


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2012)

Troll Hunter wasn't amazing...


----------



## Reno (Apr 19, 2012)

Pseudopsycho said:


> II saw CH as an anti-American colonialism piece, with the true victims being the natives provoked by the arrogant and culturally ignorant film makers. It's an expoitation flick but it's a completely different beast to cannibal ferox or cannibal apocalypse (feat John "Nightmare on Elm Street/Enter the Dragon" Saxon  .


 
That's how Deodato justified himself, but I find that quite hypocritical and It doesn't bear close scrutiny. The native players were exploited, never got paid for their work and were put at great risk during the burning village scene, so he wasn't that different from the film makers in the film.

I'm a big fan of Italian horror from the 60s to the 80s, but I always preferred the gialli and the more surreal and poetic films by the likes of Bava, Argento and Fulci.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 19, 2012)

Reno, OK you've convinced me  I think I'd quite like to have a trashy film critique sesh with you one day - I have five or six Argento films but only Demons 1&2 by Bava and Zombie Flesh eaters by Fulci. My mate has Argento's Neo-Gialli boxset and I'm itching to get my hands on it...


----------



## Reno (Apr 19, 2012)

Pseudopsycho said:


> I think I'd quite like to have a trashy film critique sesh with you one day..


 
Always up for one of those.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Troll Hunter wasn't amazing...


 
you utter twat


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> you utter twat


 
Coming from someone called Spanky Longhorn that's quite a compliment.


----------



## Reno (Apr 19, 2012)

TrollHunter is the best Norwegian satire of local government bureaucracy dressed up as a found footage monster movie. Ever!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2012)

Reno said:


> TrollHunter is the best Norwegian satire of local government bureaucracy dressed up as a found footage monster movie. Ever!


 
Coming from the man that loves Avatar I'll take that as a non opinion.


----------



## Reno (Apr 19, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Coming from the man that loves Avatar I'll take that as a non opinion.


 
I'm not the one who seems to have an unhealthy fixation with that film. 

Have a look at the wide range of films I've written about on here over the years and then look at the narrow range of adolescent Hollywood fare you go on about, usually parroting fanboy gospel and forwarding publicity. You truly are a paragon of cinematic taste.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 20, 2012)

Unhealthy fixation? Lol! You've gone to great lengths defending that film and it's director, I'm just observing your bad taste.


----------



## Firky (Apr 20, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Coming from the man that loves Avatar I'll take that as a non opinion.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 21, 2012)

I like Troll Hunter.


TROOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Mind you I also enjoyed Real Steel the other day.... )


----------



## Reno (Apr 21, 2012)

Be careful or the fanboy taste police will come down like a ton of bricks on you.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> I like Troll Hunter.
> 
> 
> TROOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



It was ok just not amazing IMO, I really loved the idea and the few people that suggested it had similar tastes to me (horror, b movie, sci fi etc) so it kinda raised expectations...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 21, 2012)

Troll Hunter was shit


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It was ok just not amazing IMO, I really loved the idea and the few people that suggested it had similar tastes to me (horror, b movie, sci fi etc) so it kinda raised expectations...


 
You might like Tucker and Dale vs Evil then


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> You might like Tucker and Dale vs Evil then


 
Cool, will will check out.


----------



## Firky (Apr 21, 2012)

I enjoyed Trollhunter but I thought Tucker and Dale vs Evil was shite.q


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2012)

Seeing as we're way off topic here...watched The Cabin in the Woods last night, very good!! Well worth checking out if you like old skool style splatter horror, good jokes, neat little conceit of having the twist up front too.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 21, 2012)

firky said:


> I enjoyed Trollhunter but I thought Tucker and Dale vs Evil was shite.q


 
Trollhunter is genious, but Tucker and Dale is awful, KE will probably lap it up


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 22, 2012)

Lol you're definitely one of those 'come the revolution you'll be first up against the wall' types aint ya?


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 22, 2012)

O let the derail continue, saw Monsters for the first time today and thought it was brilliantly understated 

Dissect


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 22, 2012)

Pseudopsycho said:


> O let the derail continue, saw Monsters for the first time today and thought it was brilliantly understated
> 
> Dissect


 
I loved Monsters. Thought it was a really nice look at prejudice.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 23, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Lol you're definitely one of those 'come the revolution you'll be first up against the wall' types aint ya?


 
Nah I'm happy for you to wallow in your own shit


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 23, 2012)

I watched Yentl. Boring.


----------



## Reno (Apr 23, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I loved Monsters. Thought it was a really nice look at prejudice.


 
Prejudice against who ? I liked Monsters too, but I thought it was more about US/Mexican border relations. The alien squids may be little understood, but they are treated more as a force of nature or dangerous animals (we don't get any evidence that they are much more). Unlike District 9 it's not an allegory about race relations (at least not in regard to the aliens). Most importanly it's a film about genre subversion. You expect a giant monster rampage and what you get is mostly a Before Sunrise style indie romance against kaiju background.


----------



## Reno (Apr 23, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I watched Yentl. Boring.


 
Barbra Streisand may have a fearsome reputation, but the connection to the Alien prequel seems rather tenuous.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 23, 2012)

Back on track, if you have fb there is more stuff on there.

https://apps.facebook.com/starmap_au/


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 23, 2012)

Reno said:


> Barbra Streisand may have a fearsome reputation, but the connection to the Alien prequel seems rather tenuous.



Maybe I was thinking of Funny Girl.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2012)

Reno said:


> *You expect a giant monster rampage and what you get is mostly a Before Sunrise style indie romance against kaiju background.*


 
Hence a story about prejudice, the audiences' which is mimicked on screen when the characters realise the 'monsters' aren't really monsters at all.


----------



## Reno (Apr 23, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hence a story about prejudice, the audiences' which is mimicked on screen when the characters realise the 'monsters' aren't really monsters at all.


 
Never judge a space squid by its tentacles, right ?

If you put it like that then most monster movies are about prejudice and Monsters wouldn't be very special at all. Frankenstein's monster, King Kong, Godzilla, Gorgo, Gamera, The Iron Giant and plenty of others all are potentially dangerous because of their size and power and not because they are "monsters" and they all turn out to have feelings.

But it's no coincidence that Monsters is set in Mexico and it's not like the film is terribly subtle about its political metaphors either. And they aren't about prejudice. Because that really would be trite.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 23, 2012)

.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 23, 2012)

Reno said:


> Prejudice against who ? I liked Monsters too, but I thought it was more about US/Mexican border relations. The alien squids may be little understood, but they are treated more as a force of nature or dangerous animals (we don't get any evidence that they are much more). Unlike District 9 it's not an allegory about race relations (at least not in regard to the aliens). Most importanly it's a film about genre subversion. You expect a giant monster rampage and what you get is mostly a Before Sunrise style indie romance against kaiju background.


 
I really should get around to seeing this, in fact I can't believe I haven't yet. Gareth (director etc) is an old mate of mine (we started in telly together as trainees). Even back then he could do some AMAZING shit on his relatively normal home PC.


----------



## Reno (Apr 23, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I really should get around to seeing this, in fact I can't believe I haven't yet. Gareth (director etc) is an old mate of mine (we started in telly together as trainees). Even back then he could do some AMAZING shit on his relatively normal home PC.


 
You should bloody see it ! You already said that on the thread I created for Monsters a couple of years ago and you still haven't watched the thing. 

Did he ever work for Jellyfish.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 23, 2012)

Reno said:


> You should bloody see it ! You already said that on the thread I created for Monsters a couple of years ago and you still haven't watched the thing.


 
Ulp. Really? Ha ha.I bet it's pretty good. I was supposed to go to a preview but missed it.
I would get the DVD but somehow I feel I should get one for free.  I haven't seen him since that film came out.

No idea what Jellyfish is.


----------



## Reno (Apr 23, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No idea what Jellyfish is.


 
It's a an effects and post production company I've worked for and I think he's done quite a bit of work for them in the past.

When I saw Monsters at Frightfest he gave a great Q&A afterwards. Came across as a really nice and smart guy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 23, 2012)

Reno said:


> When I saw Monsters at Frightfest he gave a great Q&A afterwards. Came across as a really nice and smart guy.


 
He always knew his special effects, must have only been about 20 or something when we met but he was doing FX just as good as you see on TV on his PC just for laughs. He doesn't come across as a brainiac or nerd boy though, plus he is very very dead pan funny.

Haven't seen him for years now though. I'm not great at keeping up with people, especially when they get all famous and busy.


----------



## Chemster (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 30, 2012)

Chemster said:


>




looking good....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 30, 2012)

Got my ticket for imax booked.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Got my ticket for imax booked.



Good plan ^

A worthy venue


----------



## T & P (May 25, 2012)

Getting a bit excited about this now. Getting paid tomorrow and I will book IMAX tickets then. I suspect I'll be looking at a few weeks' wait already.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2012)

T & P said:


> Getting a bit excited about this now. Getting paid tomorrow and I will book IMAX tickets then. I suspect I'll be looking at a few weeks' wait already.



Yup no IMAX tickets left for launch afaik.


----------



## Reno (May 25, 2012)

Only films that have been shot all or in part for IMAX really benefit from being watched at an IMAX cinema. This film hasn't, so any large screen in a good theatre should be fine. I've seen films at IMAX where the extra large screen was to the film's detriment, like Super 8, which has the gritty, slightly grainy look of a 70s films and it didn't look that great blown up really large. Prometheus also has been shot in 2.35:1, which means it's going to use up only half the IMAX screen. I'm going to see this on a regular screen in two weeks from today and hope it won't be a big let down.


----------



## T & P (May 25, 2012)

Reno said:


> Only films that have been shot all or in part for IMAX really benefit from being watched at an IMAX cinema. This film hasn't, so any large screen in a good theatre should be fine. I've seen films at IMAX where the extra large screen was to the films detriment, like Super 8, which has the gritty, slightly grainy look of a 70s films and it didn't look that great blown up really large. Prometheus has been shot in 2.35:1, which means it's going to use up only half the IMAX screen. I'm going to see this in two weeks from today and hope it won't be a big let down.


 Oh... interesting. Thank you for that. So I should get a just-as-good viewing experience from any cinema screen showing it in 3D?


----------



## Reno (May 25, 2012)

T & P said:


> Oh... interesting. Thank you for that. So I should get a just-as-good viewing experience from any cinema screen showing it in 3D?


 
Yes, it should look just as good if it's a decent cinema.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 26, 2012)

It's coming out in 3d, isn't it?  What do people reckon?  I'm not averse to 3d as a novelty thing for big screen action films, but I'm not sure this is gonna benefit. What will you be doing?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2012)

I'll be waiting for a decent torrent then sticking it through the projector. I can't see 3d anyway, so its the sane option


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 26, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I'll be waiting for a decent torrent then sticking it through the projector. I can't see 3d anyway, so its the sane option


 
why can't you see 3d?  You're not missing much, to be fair.  It's a novelty, but I've yet to see a film which the 3d made a huge difference.  Maybe a couple of scenes in Avatar (not the big fight ones, fwiw) really benefited, but most of the time you kind of forget its there.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2012)

fucked eyes, also can't do magic eye pictures.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 26, 2012)

about 10% of people (including me...) can't do magic eye pictures.  It drives me insane, actually, so I feel any pain you may have on the issue.


----------

